# Brancher 2 disques durs externes ensemble.



## luciano73 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai une question concernant les disques durs externes et si elle est stupide, dites le moi avec le plus de tact possible je ne m'y connais pas trop  .
Je dispose d'un DDE 1,5To SilverDrive Quattro, et j'ai fait l'acquisition récemment d'un DDE AluICE XXL 4To. Aucun des deux n'est auto alimenté.
- sur le premier j'ai un port FW400, un FW800 et un USB 2.0.
- sur le second j'ai 2 ports FW800, un FW400 et un USB 2.0.
Probleme : sur mon Imac 24" je n'ai qu'un seul port FW800 et un FW400.
La vitesse du FW400 ne me satisfait pas trop, alors j'aimerais que mes 2 DDE soient branchés sur FW800 ce qui m'amène a poser 2 question :
1. Existe-t-il des sortes de HUB firewire pour brancher mes 2 DDE sur le même port FW800 ? Cela n'empêcherait-il pas de transférer des données entre mes 2 DDE ?
2. ( et c'est peut-être elle la question stupide ) Puis-je brancher mon SilverDrive Quattro en FW800 directement sur mon AluICE, qui lui serait branché sur mon Imac en FW800 également ? Mon AluICE peut-il gérer mon SilverDrive en FW800 en plus de ses deux disques internes ?
Voilà je me répète, si c'est une question stupide, dites le moi le plus gentiment possible, merci !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2010)

bonjour
tester 2
et tu verras par toi même


----------



## luciano73 (21 Avril 2010)

Ha oui en effet ça marche ! J'hésitais parce que j'avais peur de faire une connerie et de perdre des données mais ca fonctionne. Merci ^^


----------



## gillyns (21 Avril 2010)

je n'ai pas compris comment vous branchez ca ?
Et cette manip affiche-t-elle 1 (5,5to) ou 2 (4to et 1,5to) disques dur sur le bureau ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2010)

il suffit de faire  une chaine

mac <=>Boitier 1<=> boitier 2

et bien entendu le mac verra les volumes et partitions


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

Cela dit, si tu branches les deux disques sur le Fw800 *et* que tu les utilises *ensembles*, ils devront se partager la bande passante, ce qui fait que ça sera globalement plus lent que si tu en branches un sur le 800 et un sur le 400 (à l'extrème limite, ça ferait fonctionner les deux à 400, en cas de lectures ou d'écritures simultanées et soutenues sur les deux disques, par exemple).


----------



## gillyns (24 Avril 2010)

je ne comprend toujours pas comment (physiquement) vous branchez tout ca.
Disons qu'on a un 1to en firewire et usb, on a aussi un 500go en mini-usb : vous branchez le 500go de mini-usb vers le 1to sur l'usb et ensuite le 1to en firewire vers l'ordi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> je ne comprend toujours pas comment (physiquement) vous branchez tout ca.
> Disons qu'on a un 1to en firewire et usb, on a aussi un 500go en mini-usb : vous branchez le 500go de mini-usb vers le 1to sur l'usb et ensuite le 1to en firewire vers l'ordi ?



Non, là on ne parle que de disques Firewire, les disques USB, tu les branches sur les ports USB de l'ordi, on ne peut pas mélanger de l'USB et du Firewire, et l'USB ne se chaîne pas, si tu n'as pas assez de prises, il faut mettre un hub !


----------

